# Backyard mechanics and I hate TO thread.



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

On your mark, get set and go. (This is to get out of another thread). Drugs and alcohol allowed.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)

I do my own work when I can. Every vehicle I acquire, I'll buy a shop manual for it.
If I'm not capable or don't have the proper tools, then I'll take it in knowing what's involved.
Most of the time, it's a three beer job.

Oh yeah ..


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That's ok, none of you are real, anyway.

They even wrote this article trying to convince us, but I'm not falling for it 

Report: There are a bunch of cities outside Toronto with their own streets and buildings and stuff


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah Toronto sucks.... problem is the 905 is much worse.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Been doing work on my MG for a few weeks now. Hasn't bothered me to be short on time and having to wait for parts because the weather has sucked. As for T.O., it's a great city to be young and single in - not so great when you're trying to raise a family. The best city I ever left


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jdto said:


> That's ok, none of you are real, anyway.
> 
> They even wrote this article trying to convince us, but I'm not falling for it
> 
> Report: There are a bunch of cities outside Toronto with their own streets and buildings and stuff


_"After the reality of the existence of other places set in, Torontonians turned to speculating what, if anything, the people in these towns do. Suggestions included travelling to Toronto, biding their time before travelling to Toronto, and looking at pictures of Toronto."
_​Love it!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

my ol' man used to say :
what Toronto needs is a good detour around it. 

still applies today.

as far as mechanics .... 
I can do a better job working on my cars than a garage can.
if it ain't got a computer in it , the young techs are lost.
POINTS ? whats POINTS?
engine in the front but drives from the rear? 
everyone knows, you put the snow tires on the front driving wheels.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I do most of my own mechanic work. I drank and screwed my way through 3. 5 years living in TO! One of the best times of my life


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> As for T.O., it's a great city to be young and single in - not so great when you're trying to raise a family. The best city I ever left


I think that's the other way around now (assuming you can afford it or are just lucky).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jdto said:


> That's ok, none of you are real, anyway.
> 
> They even wrote this article trying to convince us, but I'm not falling for it
> 
> Report: There are a bunch of cities outside Toronto with their own streets and buildings and stuff


That whole cliche is kind of dated. Calgary is the new Toronto. 

I try to do as much of my own mechanical work as possible. My bike is an '06 and it's the last year with carbs for the non R6 YZF. I'm ok about injection too, as long as there isn't too much computer going on. If you don't do injection you can forget about diesel and that's what most tractors are, so not an option.
Anything that can connect online I'm not interested in. Like those stupid Deere @oldjoat mentioned elsewhere that require dealer authorization via software for part replacements to function.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> what Toronto needs is a good detour around it.


407


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> my ol' man used to say :
> what Toronto needs is a good detour around it.





laristotle said:


> 407


Get a boat.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> 407


Sometimes it's worth 40 bucks


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Been doing work on my MG for a few weeks now. Hasn't bothered me to be short on time and having to wait for parts because the weather has sucked. As for T.O., it's a great city to be young and single in - not so great when you're trying to raise a family. The best city I ever left


wow, that's pretty accurate!



jb welder said:


> That whole cliche is kind of dated. Calgary is the new Toronto.
> 
> I try to do as much of my own mechanical work as possible. My bike is an '06 and it's the last year with carbs for the non R6 YZF. I'm ok about injection too, as long as there isn't too much computer going on.


can't push start a fuel injected bike


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> can't push start a fuel injected bike


They've had "battery-less" EFI snowmobiles for a long time already. Must be a magneto powers the computer as you spin the engine over. I don't think it's capacitors.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what he meant either. If you don't have power, I don't think it will start whether EFI or carb? If you have power and the fuel pump works, can't you push-start?
@cheezyridr


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

usually no battery power = no computer or spark. ( but not always,... mags etc )


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> They've had "battery-less" EFI snowmobiles for a long time already. Must be a magneto powers the computer as you spin the engine over. I don't think it's capacitors.





jb welder said:


> I'm not sure what he meant either. If you don't have power, I don't think it will start whether EFI or carb? If you have power and the fuel pump works, can't you push-start?
> @cheezyridr


as long as the alternator is good, a carbed bike will start, because you have air, fuel, and spark. an efi bike has a pressurized fuel system. without power to run the pump, you get no fuel, the bike will not start. i know this, not just from my time in mechanics school, but also because i currently own a fuel injected bike, and i'm a dummy who has left the key on twice already.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Take out the plug dump some fuel down the hole then replace plug then have at er.

And remember, installation is the removal of reverse or something like that.. lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I no longer have the tools or the space to do my own work on what ever car or truck I'm driving. Bikes I'll still work on, at my son's place. He has all those tools now. Older carbed bikes, especially those with a kick starter, will bump start. Fuel injected with an electric fuel pump will sometimes start if you prime the cylinders. Computerized, any make, you're screwed without a spare battery. Battery-less? My Norton didn't have a battery and it would kick start no problem. As far as dealer vs non dealer garage goes, I go with who ever is close and can get the job done, but if it's under warranty it goes to the dealer. Fool injected bikes? Never owned one and never will and I won't work on them either. As far as Harley vs Rice Burners goes. Which one keeps their value as they age and which ones can you get parts for easily? I have nothing against Rice Burners and if I could find a Rikuo I'd buy it in a second. Same if I could find a C71 or a CA77.
Toronto (or Tornaaa)? Never been there and probably never will, unless you can't bypass it going west to east and visa versa. Almost everyone I know says it's a nice place to leave. Sorta like Victoria.....newly wed and nearly dead or is that nearly wed and newly dead?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

married men live longer than single guys ... so if you want a long slow death ....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to do a lot of work on my road vehicles and race stuff. Still have all my tools but these days I don't feel like crawling under cars and such anymore. Need to clean out or rebuild the Grant 650 DP on the last road car that I have so I can get the fucker started but I can't be bothered. It'll run on the secondaries but primary circuit is fucked, won't idle and the squirters ain't doing nuthin.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> married men live longer than single guys ... so if you want a long slow death ....


That's why I'm still here!
As far as motors go, these are nice to work on....


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

oldjoat said:


> married men live longer than single guys ... so if you want a long slow death ....


I'd have been shot by an angry husband in Newmarket if I had to stay much longer...


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have been repairing cars, appliances, homes, whatever needs fixing or improvements, as long as I can remember.

My father raised me to work. That attitude, and a strong desire to figure out what makes things tick, has taken me beyond my fathers expectations of me. I just have a knack for that kind of thing, but my eyesight, body, but mostly the hands are losing what it takes to tackle projects. The mind is still sharp enough, just losing the finesse.

I tried to instill some of that attitude into my children, against the wishes of my wife.
I believe it is better to have an understanding, than to blindly accept poor workmanship and business practices. I also mentor younger friends or their children if they have interest, as long as they are tolerant of my process and pace. Working fast with shortcuts, has never worked well for me.

When it comes to newer cars and appliances, it’s is no longer what it used to be by engineering design. I can physically change a part, but don’t have the expensive equipment to reprogram replaced parts that need a relearning process.

I have never had any love for Toronto, or the way that city moves. I can tolerate Detroit and Chicago better.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I cracked open the bottle of wine my sister gave me for Christmas. Not sure why I'm just having it now, but it's quite good!


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I do the easy stuff or what I know how on my vehicles, I pay a guy to help me do what I don't know how so that I can learn. 

I never had any regrets leaving Toronto after spending 15 work years there. The lifestyle is much better in the greater Montreal area. Less stress.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I do anything I possibly can to my vehicles. In 15.5 years I've paid for 2-3 allignments, a paint respray (i did the body work and prep), and balancing a handful of tires (my balancer doesn't work with the small hubs on my Hondas. 

I enjoy it less and less as I get older, but I haven't reached a level of wealth to be able to pay other tradesmen to do it for me. 

One thing I've learned: "if you can't afford to buy a car new, you can't afford to maintain it used".


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> I can tolerate Detroit and Chicago better.


Savage shade right there. Thats the sorta shit that starts a dis track war.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I cracked open the bottle of wine my sister gave me for Christmas. Not sure why I'm just having it now, but it's quite good!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I no longer have the tools or the space to do my own work on what ever car or truck I'm driving. Bikes I'll still work on, at my son's place. He has all those tools now. Older carbed bikes, especially those with a kick starter, will bump start. Fuel injected with an electric fuel pump will sometimes start if you prime the cylinders. Computerized, any make, you're screwed without a spare battery. Battery-less? My Norton didn't have a battery and it would kick start no problem. As far as dealer vs non dealer garage goes, I go with who ever is close and can get the job done, but if it's under warranty it goes to the dealer. Fool injected bikes? Never owned one and never will and I won't work on them either. As far as Harley vs Rice Burners goes. Which one keeps their value as they age and which ones can you get parts for easily? I have nothing against Rice Burners and if I could find a Rikuo I'd buy it in a second. Same if I could find a C71 or a CA77.
> Toronto (or Tornaaa)? Never been there and probably never will, unless you can't bypass it going west to east and visa versa. Almost everyone I know says it's a nice place to leave. Sorta like Victoria.....newly wed and nearly dead or is that nearly wed and newly dead?


I’ve been to TO about 10 times, almost always had a good time. Vic, my folks lived in and around for 20 years. The city I don’t love, but most of what’s around is good to spectacular, and ya can’t beat the climate.

Man, I wish I was handier. Plugs, points, bit of carb adjust about all I got.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess were all fast approaching the point where we pay someone to change our strings


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

strings? they still make those? 

dump the strings , autoplayer between guitar and amp , then air away ( ask any "rockstar" player ) snicker.

still remember when one of the young lads from next door came over with his axe .... asked him if he was going to tune it up a bit before playing .
his response? that's the roadie's job when I get famous , everyone knows that.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> without power to run the pump, you get no fuel...left the key on twice already.


This little booster seems like it would be ideal.

NOCO - 400A Lithium Jump Starter - GB20


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> This little booster seems like it would be ideal.
> 
> NOCO - 400A Lithium Jump Starter - GB20


These work too.









if you have the time and the sunshine. Just remember to disconnect before starting the bike.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> as long as the alternator is good, a carbed bike will start, because you have air, fuel, and spark. an efi bike has a pressurized fuel system. without power to run the pump, you get no fuel, the bike will not start. i know this, not just from my time in mechanics school, but also because i currently own a fuel injected bike, and i'm a dummy who has left the key on twice already.


That can be hard on the points, if you have them. That's why I carried a spare set of points or looked for an older car.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I used to work full time during the week and every Saturday I would work on a buddies car. 99% Nissan maximas because I knew everything about them. Mostly it was mods people wanted to increase horsepower. Intake spacers, or coilover swaps, or lower tie bar installs, Brake jobs etc.... I was even captured on Google Maps stretching after doing some backbreaking work. Fast forward a few years and i don't wan't to work on any cars anymore. Even my own. I have a bad wheel bearing and I am just feeling to damned lazy to do it myself. Going to drop the FX50 at the dealership and let them do it while I am at work.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

when I was in HS I had a 66 impala. The points had worn down to nothing but it ran fine. I changed the points and set it all to speck but after that it ran like shit...lol


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

My uncle had a '75 Chevy truck. I had to borrow it the odd time to haul stuff.
He told me to 'never' top up the oil.
I did one time and yeah, it ran like shit too.
For some reason, it ran better almost dry.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If it’s not broken leave it alone.. lol


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> but after that it ran like shit...lol


another set of UNI points , right? (pts / cond combo set)

mine was a 65 ....
setup without any gauges / tools , open the cap window, insert Allen key ( taped up except for tips ) 
start car, turn key till almost stalling, back out 3/4 turn.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> another set of UNI points , right? (pts / cond combo set)
> 
> mine was a 65 ....
> setup without any gauges / tools , open the cap window, insert Allen key ( taped up except for tips )
> start car, turn key till almost stalling, back out 3/4 turn.


That all sounds familiar.

Who would know what a cap window is now.. lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> problem is the 905 is much worse.



Bullshit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> That all sounds familiar.
> 
> Who would know what a cap window is now.. lol


If it has one. As I recall they sometimes had a tendency to come off and like jesus clips, disappear. They probably wouldn't know what a jesus clip is either.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> Bullshit.


Spoken like a true 905er.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

those UNI units were garbage ... 
if anyone wanted them installed ( cheap $$$ ), I would , but they had to buy them (supplied so no guarantee)
a few calls late a night ... "it just quit , can you fix it?" ... "it's running like sh*t"
truck out with a spare set ( separate units) , quick install on the side of the road/parking lot 
a bill for roadside assistance , after hours , parts and labor ... and they got to keep the old "new" set.

Jesus clips ..... jesus , where did that go to ? / fall into.

left hand threads on the old Dodge wheels.

push button automatics

oil bath air filters 

Lucas starters with the 10mm square end (6 month back order)

rubber dish washing glove to cover the dist cap to seal it against moisture (British imports)

spare ballast resistor for the Chrysler / Dodge ignition

oh yeah, and everyone still hated to drive Toronto.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> those UNI units were garbage ...
> if anyone wanted them installed ( cheap $$$ ), I would , but they had to buy them (supplied so no guarantee)
> a few calls late a night ... "it just quit , can you fix it?" ... "it's running like sh*t"
> truck out with a spare set ( separate units) , quick install on the side of the road/parking lot
> ...


Kinda scary that I remember all of those - except I'd never heard the term "Jesus Clip" although I just had to deal with a couple changing the rear brake cylinders in my B. I remember my dad's push-button Chrysler, breaking a stud on my girlfriend's Valiant and the naugahyde boot I made to protect the distributor in my 61' Mini. Thanksfor the memories


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Spoken like a true 905er.



And your previous post was typical for an arrogant Torontonian who doesn't realize that it is attitudes like that which make the rest of the country hate Toronto.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lol you humourless self unnaware hypocryte

You'll participate in a toronto dis thread and get all butthurt when the torontonians joke back. Seriously dude, get a helmet.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> those UNI units were garbage ...
> if anyone wanted them installed ( cheap $$$ ), I would , but they had to buy them (supplied so no guarantee)
> a few calls late a night ... "it just quit , can you fix it?" ... "it's running like sh*t"
> truck out with a spare set ( separate units) , quick install on the side of the road/parking lot
> ...


A friend had a Renault panel that had the "stick shift" in the dash. One of the things I like about old vehicles and bikes is that you could get then running with just a few tools and do it by the side of the road, in a parking lot etc..


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> ... One of the things I like about old vehicles and bikes is that you could get then running with just a few tools and do it by the side of the road, in a parking lot etc..


Yeah, I’ve done that many times.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Kinda scary that I remember all of those - except I'd never heard the term "Jesus Clip" although I just had to deal with a couple changing the rear brake cylinders in my B. I remember my dad's push-button Chrysler, breaking a stud on my girlfriend's Valiant and the naugahyde boot I made to protect the distributor in my 61' Mini. Thanksfor the memories


My MGA had knock offs. Left side and right side, front and rear. You never were trying to remove something on a vehicle, heard a snick, a ping and a "jesus h christ". Same as the stupid fu*kin clips holding door panels on. And having to have 12 point sockets for some applications.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

1/2" drive , 9 MM 12 point for the pressure plate on VW water cooled motors.



Electraglide said:


> Renault panel that had the "stick shift" in the dash


 ahhh yes , the old "2 Horse" .


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> naugahyde boot I made to protect the distributor in my 61' Mini


 that was upscale!
the old 5 fingered glove was quick and easy... and you kept the spare under the seat for next time .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> 1/2" drive , 9 MM 12 point for the pressure plate on VW water cooled motors.
> 
> 
> ahhh yes , the old "2 Horse" .


Head bolts for Ironhead Sportys and some Ford applications, among others. Never worked on water cooled VWs. Bugs mostly and trikes and Dune Buggies based on Bugs. I had a '58 Dauphine for a short while when I was 16. It was fast off the line.....for about 6 ft.. Traded it for an Anglea, bigger back seat. Traded that with some coin for a 54 Desoto....much bigger back seat.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Lol you humourless self unnaware hypocryte
> 
> You'll participate in a toronto dis thread and get all butthurt when the torontonians joke back. Seriously dude, get a helmet.


Ummmm, isn't Toronto part of the GTA? If you look on the maps on Google it is. Wiki says it is too.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> It was fast off the line.....for about 6 ft.


fun fact ... fastest car in the world for the first 4 feet = 1600cc VW beetle.
run them in reverse , drop into 1st and dump the clutch ... you could get the front wheels off the ground.

and I still hate hog town. ( no disrespect to the bike )


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> fun fact ... fastest car in the world for the first 4 feet = 1600cc VW beetle.
> run them in reverse , drop into 1st and dump the clutch ... you could get the front wheels off the ground.
> 
> and I still hate hog town. ( no disrespect to the bike )


Chop the pan just in front of the trans axle and weld on the front half of a bike frame.  A 1200 VW motor in the back will do 100mph no problem and you'll have a hard time keeping the front end down thru all 4 gears. If it's old enough you have to be careful about the wheels folding. Strangely enough, pancake motors out of Squarebacks didn't make good trikes. Things have changed a bit but you can still find new and used parts for bugs all over the world. If you ever line bore a 1200 or 1600 case keep the filings. They make goo fire starters.
You hate hog down, I'm not fond of cow town. Edmonchuck is right in there too.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

One of my poorer decisions was deciding (at around 16 yr.old) that I could drop a 1200 VW engine down onto my chest. Was a little worried there for a bit. No casualties though.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> One of the things I like about old vehicles and bikes is that you could get then running with just a few tools and do it by the side of the road, in a parking lot etc..


I don't even carry tools in my vehicles anymore. There's no point.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> They make goo fire starters.


so did the transaxles ...
square backs / notch backs usually had fuel injection , dual port intakes and the doghouse became a rear mounted fan directly off the crank.
they laid the oil cooler flat on the case , retarded # 3 on the dist cam lobe.

6V electrics are getting scarce ( esp the 9 pin flasher modules.)



jb welder said:


> I could drop a 1200 VW


mark the engine outline on the ground, 2 short 4 x4 's under the rear .. loosen all cables / wires etc ...
pull engine back and drop onto 4x4s, have 2 people lift on one door (flip car on side, blanket padding )
remove engine without disturbing the 4x4s and marks
reverse to install.

OK , don't like Cabbage town either


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> tools in my vehicles anymore


just the tire air pump / spare tire / good jack and stands / ww juice / liter of oil / flashlight / and a OBD diagnostic scanner


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

why don't they allow the Edmonton cheer leaders on the field during 1/2 time show? 
they always start to graze.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Ummmm, isn't Toronto part of the GTA?


Kinda. It's the center of the universe.
The rest of the suburbs are happily in it's orbit. If they knows what's good for them.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It’s the asshole of the universe. One look at the shitpoke donkeys that get elected to the city council will tell you that.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> It’s the asshole of the universe.


sorry , but Ottawa is in contention for that coveted spot too.

great minds think alike ( they say)
lesser minds look on in wonder
and those that actually have to put up with it, just shake their heads in disgust.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

At the service station where I worked (anybody remember service stations?) to do an engine on a VW, we'd drag in a 45 gallon oil drum, put the VW on the hoist, drop the engine onto the top of the drum, lift the vehicle up, leave the engine sitting on the drum. Worked great.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

gotta get me a service station next time I gotta work on a VW


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> gotta get me a service station next time I gotta work on a VW


I despise working on VWs.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> My uncle had a '75 Chevy truck. I had to borrow it the odd time to haul stuff.
> He told me to 'never' top up the oil.
> I did one time and yeah, it ran like shit too.
> For some reason, it ran better almost dry.


E means Full


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

oldjoat said:


> gotta get me a service station next time I gotta work on a VW


Just get a hoist. Princess Auto, cheap like borscht!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

too late , like since 1979 ... 

wayyyy easier than by hand .


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Scotty said:


> E means Full


depending on the application, they had different length dipsticks and tubes.
sometimes the dipstick got "lost" and one is scrounged from another engine.
so topping it off actually overfilled the sump.
an extra 2 quarts of oil being flung around + resistance to the rotating rods 
and you have an engine fighting with itself.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

And frothing up the oil a good bit too. Although we used to run an extra quart in the hope that the pump wouldn’t starve on long fast corners. An accusump will fix that or a a dry sump if you can carry more weight.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yeah , and the PCV system would get a workout for awhile.

but most NA engines blew thru a quart every 600-800 miles back then anyway.

Dry sump ... man you had $$$ to spare.

most just added a baffle and an offset addition to the sump pan.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> yeah , and the PCV system would get a workout for awhile.


My zz4 vents the way god intended; no pcv .. lol


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

catch can ?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No. 
Road draft tube.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> so did the transaxles ...
> square backs / notch backs usually had fuel injection , dual port intakes and the doghouse became a rear mounted fan directly off the crank.
> they laid the oil cooler flat on the case , retarded # 3 on the dist cam lobe.
> 
> 6V electrics are getting scarce ( esp the 9 pin flasher modules.)


Most of the VWs I worked on were pre 1980, when I started my apprenticeship. Almost all were carbed. That includes the ones with the pancake engine. Actually, most of the vehicles we worked on were probably pre 1970. Except for the bikes. The oldest car we worked on when I was there was a 1925 Model T.....a grounds up restoration. Boxes and boxes of parts.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I don't even carry tools in my vehicles anymore. There's no point.


I always carried a fair amount on the bike and a so so tool kit in the truck. Force of habit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> At the service station where I worked (anybody remember service stations?) to do an engine on a VW, we'd drag in a 45 gallon oil drum, put the VW on the hoist, drop the engine onto the top of the drum, lift the vehicle up, leave the engine sitting on the drum. Worked great.


Check the air in the tires, all fluids and pump the gas. Clean all the windows too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Check the air in the tires, all fluids and pump the gas. Clean all the windows too.


Yup, that's the place.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Road draft tube


no soup 4 U ! ... a la 1962 



Electraglide said:


> Check the air in the tires, all fluids and pump the gas. Clean all the windows too


and the 6 pack of glasses?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

oldjoat said:


> depending on the application, they had different length dipsticks and tubes.
> sometimes the dipstick got "lost" and one is scrounged from another engine.
> so topping it off actually overfilled the sump.
> an extra 2 quarts of oil being flung around + resistance to the rotating rods
> and you have an engine fighting with itself.


True Story
A lady came in to the service station one morning with her VW bug, complaining that it was lacking power and generally running bad. And it was struggling bad, would hardly rev at all. Yet it sounded like it was hittin on all four. Turned out, her husband was out of town working and had told her to check the oil. Unfortunatly he didn't show her what a dip stick was. She had taken off the oil filler cap, looked, didn't see any oil, so she kept filling until she could see oil. I forget how many quarts we drained out of it, 5 or 6 I think.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

neighbor's son poured 3 gallons into their engine ... (straight 6 GM)

he later changed the dist cap and wires ... but didn't number the wires / plugs or cap posts.

then proceeded to knock the porcelain tips off the plugs so he could remove the old plugs ,
and was going to do the same with the new plugs and glue the tips back on ....
I loaned him a plug wrench.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

One lady came into the shop saying her car didn't run well and got lousy gas milage. I took it for a spin and it seemed to run well. We did a quick check but everything, points, plugs, timing etc. were ok.. Cleaned the plugs, topped up the oil in the air filter and that was that. So I go for a test drive with her. She gets behind the wheel, pulls out the choke, hangs her purse on the knob and proceeds to drive. Told her to put her purse on the seat next to her.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

found the perfect way to steal hand carts without any one noticing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

fore runner to the Robin


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

So I'm walking thru an industrial area here and I come across a small auto repair shop. Parked next to the shop are an early 50's Caddy Fleetwood and a '69 or '70 Super Bee. Not too sure if the Caddy runs but the Super Bee had a 2016 plate on it; the Caddy is kinda rough, the Bee looks good. Both have For Sale signs on them. Just thinking.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> fore runner to the Robin


A good Reliant automobile.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I broke my engine crane this weekend. I was using it to pull tree roots. Got real easy to pump all of a sudden, thought the cylinder was by-passing........nope.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I broke my engine crane this weekend. I was using it to pull tree roots. Got real easy to pump all of a sudden, thought the cylinder was by-passing........nope.
> View attachment 255232


With that kink it might get just a little further into the engine compartment now.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> A good Reliant automobile.


Royal Blue and a Woodie too, what more can you ask for ?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> With that kink


what kink , that's a modification for enhanced performance.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> A good Reliant automobile.


Five star crash rating.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

No way Electaglide that bar would bend like a pretzel.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Five star crash rating.


It's a 1/2 ton, what do you expect. The newer ones were almost a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> No way Electaglide that bar would bend like a pretzel.


Doesn't seem to be bending, especially if it's 1/4" wall steel square tubing. Plus it looks like they might of cut roots with the saws-all.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

No way its mild steel.Even tempered would bend. Done enough sh$t like this.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you guys are over engineering this, this situation calls for less thinking and more doing.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Toronto Landscaper.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems to work no problem.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> you guys are over engineering this, this situation calls for less thinking and more doing.


yup, broke the stump and left the roots.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> yup, broke the stump and left the roots.


you're right, not enough Leeroy Jenkins in that effort. heres a better one


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Toronto Landscaper.


Now is that Toronto itself or GTA?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> you're right, not enough Leeroy Jenkins in that effort. heres a better one


Done that before with a much older truck. Had one that stopped the truck dead. Turned it into a table.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> you guys are over engineering this, this situation calls for less thinking and more doing.


That’s a medieval siege engine. He’s at war with the guy holed up in the next house although most people I know light the stumps on fire when they’re doing that.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


>


That would have been a great plan B. I've got a chunk of 2 x 4 x 1/4 wall tubing. I was able to finish the job with my crane. I just ran a come-a-long up the back with a chunk of steel where the bend was a sucked on it. Carried on pulling.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

What's with all this nancy tow strap stuff, doesn't anybody use chains anymore? 
(I'm pretty sure springy tow-strap is why the first guy lost his rear glass to the stump?)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> What's with all this nancy tow strap stuff, doesn't anybody use chains anymore?
> (I'm pretty sure springy tow-strap is why the first guy lost his rear glass to the stump?)


when I'm pulling stumps with a truck, I use a strap. For one, the chain hits too hard. It's a big bang and a shock to the truck. Chains and wire rope (cable) fly through the air when something breaks, where a strap just falls to the ground. A lot softer hit on the truck with a strap. I don't know how to explain that video, it goes against everything I've ever witnessed. Maybe because I choke the strap. I certainly would never use a shackle on the pulled end.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The stump broke off at the ground.....almost like it was cut. I use logging chain. Less likely to break or slip off the stump. Never had a tow strap like that and my heavy load straps have hooks and cinchers and are used to tie down loads.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

You bet! All my own work on autos. Been doing so and collecting tools for 30 plus years. The older I get, the more experienced I become, the better my cars. This is my latest.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> You bet! All my own work on autos. Been doing so and collecting tools for 30 plus years. The older I get, the more experienced I become, the better my cars. This is my latest.


Sweet. Gotta love those rear suicide doors. Straight 6 or 8? Depending where you live you have to do your own work on cars like that. Labour is ridiculous. Same as with old bikes. If I still had my tools and equipment and the space.........Do you have any before pics?


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Sweet. Gotta love those rear suicide doors. Straight 6 or 8?


1938 Plymouth. 201 ci flathead 6. Three speed manual. I was a gonner after seeing the suicide doors and the split rear window. I love the pre-WWII styling. I don’t see many like this car around here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> View attachment 255344
> 
> 
> 1938 Plymouth. 201 ci flathead 6. Three speed manual. I was a gonner after seeing the suicide doors and the split rear window. I love the pre-WWII styling. I don’t see many like this car around here.


I thought maybe '36. The hood ornament original to the car or did you have to by one? Just wondering, what part of the best province in Canada are you in?


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I thought maybe '36. The hood ornament original to the car or did you have to by one? Just wondering, what part of the best province in Canada are you in?


I am in Kamloops. The hood ornament is a ship. The Mayflower, related to the pilgrims and Plymouth Rock Ma. It is stock and seems to have endured all these years. The ‘38 Chryslers had an optional straight 8 engine. The Plymouths did not. Plymouth actually offered a choked down 6 cyl with less HP and better fuel economy than the standard 6 engine. The Plymouth was designed to be a scaled down less expensive option compared to the Chrysler, Dodge, Desoto cars also offered by Mopar. The Plymouth out sold each line, largely due to this. 1948 Mopar numbers looked like this: Second place Dodge producing 114,000 total cars, #1 Plymouth produced 285,704 total cars.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keithb7 said:


> You bet! All my own work on autos. Been doing so and collecting tools for 30 plus years. The older I get, the more experienced I become, the better my cars. This is my latest.


I love the back seat in those cars. You could walk in and have a party back there. That straight 6 flat head was used in a lot of industrial & farm equipment applications over the years. Tons of them around and virtually indestructible.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I love the back seat in those cars. You could walk in and have a party back there. That straight 6 flat head was used in a lot of industrial & farm equipment applications over the years. Tons of them around and virtually indestructible.


There was a trike out of Salmon Arm that used to run a flat head 6.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> There was a trike out of Salmon Arm that used to run a flat head 6.


It would never get blown over in a wind gust......that's for sure.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> I am in Kamloops. The hood ornament is a ship. The Mayflower, related to the pilgrims and Plymouth Rock Ma. It is stock and seems to have endured all these years. The ‘38 Chryslers had an optional straight 8 engine. The Plymouths did not. Plymouth actually offered a choked down 6 cyl with less HP and better fuel economy than the standard 6 engine. The Plymouth was designed to be a scaled down less expensive option compared to the Chrysler, Dodge, Desoto cars also offered by Mopar. The Plymouth out sold each line, largely due to this. 1948 Mopar numbers looked like this: Second place Dodge producing 114,000 total cars, #1 Plymouth produced 285,704 total cars.


Thought you might be from that area. The stretch from Duck to chase used to be a good place to test vehicles out. If need be you could always go over the top to Falkland. There was a boneyard around Salmon Arm, I wonder if it's still there. There used to be a couple of Packards in the bush just out of Westwold; I wonder if they are still there 'cause it was '94 or so when I last saw them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Made


Lincoln said:


> It would never get blown over in a wind gust......that's for sure.


 Made it's own wind gusts.


Lincoln said:


> I love the back seat in those cars. You could walk in and have a party back there. .


Drive Inn movie cars.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

shudda been my motto ... 
heck , even I don't understand me anymore


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you guys are ready for one of these in your kitchen ....










,.... one of these on the small of your back ,....,










..., and one of these across your forearm


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

for the backyard mechanics,.. this didn't seem to catch on like I thought it would


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

now that we're back on the car topic and you guys are done having an inspirational afternoon white wine Facebook moment, I'd like to start an argument about where to put the more worn tires, front or rear, on a front wheel drive vehicle?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Front wheel drive is gonna suck no matter what so it doesn’t matter where you put them.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

best tires ALWAYS on the front.
80% front because of front wheel drive , steering / braking .
20% for the rear that just holds up the back and brakes less as the speed goes up.
best tires less likely to pickup a flat / blow out / shred .... 
so you can still steer and stop safely.

as for rear/front swapping during maneuvers , very unlikely to happen with the way most of us drive.

of course if you are into hydroplaning feel free to disagree.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Front wheel drive is gonna suck no matter what


I was trying to be polite and not bring up the obvious


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

its ok, I drive a truck. its massive, jacked up and has two sets of testicles hanging off the rear hitch constantly rubbing up on each other. the front wheel drive is my wife's, Imma just switch out her winters for summers after I finish off my third beer


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

BTW , if front wheel is "soooo much better" like the sales people say,
why aren't there any F1 front wheel drive cars ?
and why all production sports cars are rear wheel drive


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

vadsy said:


> testicles hanging off the rear hitch constantly rubbing up on each other


Jesus! talk about well hung !


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> BTW , if front wheel is "soooo much better" like the sales people say,
> why aren't there any F1 front wheel drive cars ?
> and why all production sports cars are rear wheel drive


yea, I don't really care. its obviously terrible 



oldjoat said:


> Jesus! talk about well hung !


thats my first and middle name.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> best tires ALWAYS on the front.
> 80% front because of front wheel drive , steering / braking .
> 20% for the rear that just holds up the back and brakes less as the speed goes up.


I think the general consensus has changed on this, most tire outfits have advised newer tires in the rear.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yeah, and when the front tires wear out 1/2 thru the summer , ya gotta get another set ... so in all, they sell you 4 new tires this year.

front wheel cars burn thru tires twice as fast , 
80% of your braking capability
100% of your steering 

baldinis are great for traction on sunny days , not so much in the rain or snow.

sorta like ... "should I change my synthetic oil at 5K instead of 10K like the owners manual says?"
every dealer will say 5K and all filters / fluids too.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> why aren't there any F1 front wheel drive cars ?


BRM built a 4 wheel drive F1 car in the 60s but it was no good except in the rain. 

They were full of big ideas at BRM; like the H16 motor which was another flop. When the formula went from 1.5 liters to 3 liters they figured why not just cobble two of the 1.5 motors together on a shared block with two crank shafts. So what if it weighs ten tons; all the development work on the heads and valve train is already done. The motor was too heavy and kept breaking because the twin cranks set up weird harmonics.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

ELF was 6 wheel F1 car ... but it used the 4 front tires for steering and braking ( larger contact patch than the std tires )
still rear wheel drive.

F1 then stipulated all cars must have 4 tires.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, that was the 6 wheel Tyrrell. It had some success.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

memory is fading fast ... 75-77 there abouts?
( more into Bikes at that time)


Oh ya ... and did I mention I hate TO? 

if not , "I hate TO."


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> its ok, I drive a truck. its massive, jacked up and has two sets of testicles hanging off the rear hitch constantly rubbing up on each other. the front wheel drive is my wife's, Imma just switch out her winters for summers after I finish off my third beer


IMHO......the front tires of a front wheel drive car will always wear at a greatly accelerated rate. If you want to buy two tires at a time, put the good ones on the back and leave them there. Keep replacing the fronts as they wear out. But if you want your tires to wear at a somewhat consistent rate, put your best tires on the front and rotate them to the rear about every second oil change. That way you'll end up buy four tires at the same time.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like the six wheeler ran 76 and 77 so I must have seen it at Mosport but I don't remember it.

Williams had a six wheel car in the early 80s - it had 4 rears.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> IMHO......the front tires of a front wheel drive car will always wear at a greatly accelerated rate. If you want to buy two tires at a time, put the good ones on the back and leave them there. Keep replacing the fronts as they wear out. But if you want your tires to wear at a somewhat consistent rate, put your best tires on the front and rotate them to the rear about every second oil change. That way you'll end up buy four tires at the same time.


I'm with you, no argumentening. I'm in the business of buying four new tires when the time comes so I'm into rotating them and sometimes the good ones go in the front and sometimes in the back depending on what the depth tool tells me. Front wears quicker for sure so when they all get a turn up front and get replaced when it's time.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> Jesus! talk about well hung !


Maybe they should be back where they belong.so his wife would be happy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe they should be back where they belong.so his wife would be happy.


oh don’t get me wrong, mine are where they belong, my balls and my wife (still on my first btw), the trailer hitch serves as a warning to others.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Last time I owned a front wheel drive car was back in '72 when I had the Morris Mini. My 2nd wife had a couple and the new tires always went on the front.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> oh don’t get me wrong, mine are where they belong, my balls and my wife (still on my first btw), the trailer hitch serves as a warning to others.....


So they don't bang their shins on it and that you like to take up a lot of space when you park.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> for the backyard mechanics,.. this didn't seem to catch on like I thought it would


Nothing here.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> So they don't bang their shins


WHAT ? now they are below his knees?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> WHAT ? now they are below his knees?


That might be from old age.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

still impressive ... and I used to be called tripod in my younger daze.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

According to the urban dictionary you might want to rethink having them there.
Top definition
Truck Nuts
A pair of testicles attached to the rear of a car or truck used as an international symbol allowing homosexual men to identify each other.

Red or blue colors are used to indicate if the vehicle owner is a "top" or a "bottom" while other colors indicate "no preference" as well as usual, or unusual preferences. 
Size of the nuts have no direct relationship to the actual size of the owner's penis and are usually misleading.
Ricky's heading down to the strip to scope out some truck nuts. He's a red so he wants blue for a night of fun.
#bulls balls#truck balls#big boys#bumper nuts#bumpernuts#truckballs


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I love that you guys went from being passionate about your old timey rides to being passionate about old timey balls. The internet is once again doing what it was meant to do,...


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and here I thought they were to warn the road hockey players that a truck was coming , so they didn't call "CAR"


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2019)

Ha!

I remember telling the young lads at work who wore their pants at their knees how that came about.
In prison it meant that you were available.
They pulled their pants up pretty quick.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I love that you guys went from being passionate about your old timey rides to being passionate about old timey balls. The internet is once again doing what it was meant to do,...


If it wern't for our old timey rides and our old timey balls you probably wouldn't be here. And it's true, I am passionate about my rides and my balls.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

to quote " the meaning of life" 
I've had sex twice and I have 2 kids.
so I've done my part


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Size of the nuts have no direct relationship to the actual size of the owner's penis and are usually misleading.


crazy! this is the same writeup they have under Harley pipes definition . 

don't singe your low hanging fruit on those hot loud pipes


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yeah man , think about all those poor clowns running around in the circus , an da size of dem feet.

oh ya, an I hate TO.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Let's get down to serious stuff.........anybody remember/work on one of these beauties? 

1955 1956 1957 HOLLEY 4000 4 BARREL "TEAPOT" CARBURETOR REBUILDING SERVICE | eBay


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

You know what I like about Toronto...…?...The insanely low property taxes. I used to enjoy Toronto in my teens and twenties but that was a long time ago. In the late 60's, we could walk from Yonge/Dundas to Eglinton on a Saturday night, carrying a Tele in a Fender case, and not be robbed.

Been fixing, restoring, refurbing cars and bikes since I started driving. I don't trust other people doing work on my vehicles. Besides that, I enjoy getting dirty. The (wonderful) City staff have come to my house several times to follow up on complaints I'm running a service shop out of my garage. Hey, doesn't everyone use air tools?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> No.
> Road draft tube.


Same as my CRX. On board undercoating.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> you guys are over engineering this, this situation calls for less thinking and more doing.


Almost lost my little brother doing that a few years back. Dad's truck was cooking all 4 tires on pavement trying to pull some shrub out of the lawn. ~10k lbs hook failed and fired across the subdivision like a missile. Missed my brother by inches, and buried itself a foot under the grass, on the other side of the street.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Let's get down to serious stuff.........anybody remember/work on one of these beauties?
> 
> 1955 1956 1957 HOLLEY 4000 4 BARREL "TEAPOT" CARBURETOR REBUILDING SERVICE | eBay


Yes, they could be a pain. Especially if the shafts were warn.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Let's get down to serious stuff.........anybody remember/work on one of these beauties?


only saw one never touched one . most work on Holleys were the Bug Spray and the 4 barrel dual pumpers.




Electraglide said:


> Yes, they could be a pain. Especially if the shafts were warn.


all the shafts were worn


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> now that we're back on the car topic and you guys are done having an inspirational afternoon white wine Facebook moment, I'd like to start an argument about where to put the more worn tires, front or rear, on a front wheel drive vehicle?


I will go wit old joats post . Put the better tires on the front.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't have to say all because they don't all wear out at the same time. Anyways, http://www.squarebirds.org/carburetor/Holly4000/Holley4000_Teapot.pdf
What year Bird are you working on? '57?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Yes, they could be a pain. Especially if the shafts were warn.


All i remember is that they where a pain the butt!!! Never liked Hollies


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

marcos said:


> All i remember is that they where a pain the butt!!! Never liked Hollies


Edelbrocks were just as bad.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nahhh .. it was always the E intake that caused the problem.
you know , that flat spot from idle ( 1600) up to around 3400 ... before they started to breathe properly.

the first thing to [email protected]#$%^&* up with Holleys were the "power valves".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> nahhh .. it was always the E intake that caused the problem.
> you know , that flat spot from idle ( 1600) up to around 3400 ... before they started to breathe properly.
> 
> the first thing to [email protected]#$%^&* up with Holleys were the "power valves".


Most of the time the car was close to red line so the flat spot didn't matter. I do recall the teapots didn't sound like they were sucking gas as fast as the double pumpers.....they did, just din't sound like it. Anyway, I read the ebay ad. Sounds like a fair deal unless you have a running vehicle. I suppose he's legit. As far as price goes, a complete rebuild kit including shaft bushings will possibly cost at least $100. If you have the room and equipment to do the job yourself and need the carb fast then do it yourself, just take your time.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 650 Grant DP race carb; no choke etc. It’s been a good carb easy to work and uses Holley parts.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Edelbrocks were just as bad.


I'm no chevy guy, but the Rochester Q-jet was good carb. I put them on quite a few Fords, (don't tell anybody). Best thing about them was the fuel bowl was so small that you do anything to that car without fuel starving or bogging caused by the fuel going away from where you needed it most (spirited driving). Good, trouble free carb.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the old saying "friends don't let friends drive Fords"

GM most of the way, small block V8's
then found VW ... still GM boat for the wife.


most Ford fanatics freak when they find out the falcon was the base donor for the mustang platform.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Falcon was raced and I think it might have done the Monte Carlo Rally.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Won its class:

https://assets.hemmings.com/blog/wp-content/uploads//2012/04/MonteCarloFalcon_10_1200.jpg


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

hey , I never said I hated ALL Fords

LEO's favorite car was the Fury2 back then .
907 was junk / 727 was rock solid.

and I haven't forgotten to hate TO.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, watering dead trees is what Toronto is all about.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Just spent the evening wrenching on a 6.0 Powerstroke Ford E450, on the set of a TV show. My life takes me to odd places some days.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

oldjoat said:


> most Ford fanatics freak when they find out the falcon was the base donor for the mustang platform.


those are wanna-be Ford Fanatics. Real gear-heads knew. And anyone that took the time to open the hood or crawl under one could see it was the same car in different clothes. I ran Falcons for a long time because I didn't want to conform. Took me a long time to "give in" and start driving Stangs.

And yes, the 727 was a beast. There was a time when every funny car was running one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

For the most part if it has 4 wheels, as long as most things work and it's newer than about 1970 it doesn't matter what brand it is. Older than 1970 it doesn't matter either tho I would prefer a pick up with 3 on the tree or a 4 speed and a flat head like this.








a full sized box, bench seat and 2wd. If not a flat head then something with an Edelbrock equipped 318.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It's all about the driving; if it's fast and goes good that's all that matters.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> It's all about the driving; if it's fast and goes good that's all that matters.


just throw in good handling with a few sweepers and no arguments ( car or bike )


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> There was a time when every funny car was running one


 quite a few 2 speed power glides too. ( early on )
good for almost 800 HP stock.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> It's all about the driving; if it's fast and goes good that's all that matters.


The way the weather has been around here the heater had better work.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> those are wanna-be Ford Fanatics. Real gear-heads knew. And anyone that took the time to open the hood or crawl under one could see it was the same car in different clothes. I ran Falcons for a long time because I didn't want to conform. Took me a long time to "give in" and start driving Stangs.
> 
> And yes, the 727 was a beast. There was a time when every funny car was running one.


I'm that guy that would rather have the Falcon in the first place.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> I'm that guy that would rather have the Falcon in the first place.


I had pretty much all the years of Falcons, 60, a couple 62's, 63, 64, 65, 67. My favorite was the 65. It was a black Sprint with a 289/4-speed and buckets. I even had a 62 Falcon Ranchero.

Actually, out of all the cars I had "back in the day" the one I got the most comments on was a 69 Fairlane Ranchero GT. Red with a 351C and a 4-speed. Before anybody jumps down my throat, I know, 69's only had a windsor, but I had swapped in the Cleveland from a wrecked 70 mach 1.

And I've never been to TO, but I've heard it's a great place to go if you like sweating uncontrollably.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a little pause. I've never been to TO either and probably won't get there but to do this hill climb is on my bucket list....along with going to see the Isle of Man TT and one of the Irish motorcycle road races. Why don't they do something like this here?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Why don't they do something like this here


errr , cause it's dangerous , fun and noisy ...and we may enjoy it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> errr , cause it's dangerous , fun and noisy ...and we may enjoy it.


They do the Pikes Peak in the states and there are some places where a lot of people ride at the same time but to shut down a stretch of road, why not. And it can't be anymore dangerous than going balls to the wall at say Mossport or running Deals Gap in the states with both bikes and cars going both ways at the same time.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> going balls to the wall at say Mossport


and Shannonville 
both were fun .


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> on my bucket list....along with going to see the Isle of Man TT and one of the Irish motorcycle road races.


Awhile back I caught _TT3D Closer to the Edge_ on the documentary channel. It's great, and Guy Martin is hilarious.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Works for me but not this year. Things start on Sat. the 25th and go until Fri. the 7th of June. Hopefully there's internet coverage of at least some of it.
.....Looks like ITV4 will be covering things and I now have that on my laptop. Isle of Man TT 2019: TV Schedule & Radio Guide 
Not too sure how the time works out. I think I'll put it on my ipad or the ipad mini too.
Looks like The Avengers is on.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This is a Honda I wouldn't mind owning.








A Honda RC149. 5 cyl 125. Red line about 21,000 rpm. 1.3" pistons. 8 speed tranny (i believe) and tops out about 135 MPH. These things scream.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

change the regular gearbox oil with ATF and gain 200 RPM on the top end


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not too sure what they used in the gear box of this in 1965 but I don't think it was regular gear oil. Also not too sure how much of a benefit an extra 200 rpm at top end would be. Especially in a road course race like the TT. In '66 they went from a 33mmx29mm bore and stroke to a 35mmx25mm bore and stroke and added an extra 500 rpm to the top end.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and ya dropped 400 rpm when the sun went behind a cloud .
the ATF stands the shear better , lighter weight and less drag ( before we had synthetic )
besides , that last 200 over the guy beside you , makes it a 1st place, not 2nd .


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and remember , Mike D became Michelle.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I had pretty much all the years of Falcons, 60, a couple 62's, 63, 64, 65, 67. My favorite was the 65. It was a black Sprint with a 289/4-speed and buckets. I even had a 62 Falcon Ranchero.
> 
> Actually, out of all the cars I had "back in the day" the one I got the most comments on was a 69 Fairlane Ranchero GT. Red with a 351C and a 4-speed. Before anybody jumps down my throat, I know, 69's only had a windsor, but I had swapped in the Cleveland from a wrecked 70 mach 1.
> 
> And I've never been to TO, but I've heard it's a great place to go if you like sweating uncontrollably.


I put a 351C in a Torino last summer.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Just a little pause. I've never been to TO either and probably won't get there but to do this hill climb is on my bucket list....along with going to see the Isle of Man TT and one of the Irish motorcycle road races. Why don't they do something like this here?


T.T. 

Ulster GP.

Awesome racing.

There was some Irish guy Artie Bell won everything until he got whacked.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> and ya dropped 400 rpm when the sun went behind a cloud .
> the ATF stands the shear better , lighter weight and less drag ( before we had synthetic )
> besides , that last 200 over the guy beside you , makes it a 1st place, not 2nd .


On a race like the TT, the guy beside you could have been running a twin cyl two stroke that revs a lot lower and leaves you in it's smoke.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> I put a 351C in a Torino last summer.


Oh my......
I've got treasures from a time long ago........that I don't know what to do with. We may need to talk.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> leaves you in it's smoke


so true , but every last bit helps ( helped) 
and there were lots of guys that overshot / missed curves / etc. 

but one of the best was Hailwood ( killed by a truck driver )


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think he likes Toronto anymore:
"we did sling chestnuts at teachers' heads, and in grade eight hash started to come around, and LSD kinda. But Toronto's become like a shopping center now.” - Keanu Reeves

I do like that Arch 1S though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

"When I don't ride a motorcycle it's not good for my health.". Damned straight. The 1S....my back and knees won't let me ride that style of bike for very long. Like maybe 1/2 hr at the most. Nortons, Vincents and Broughs.....but of course but I have no desire to do a T E Lawrence just yet though I wouldn't mind owning a George VII and a Black Shadow. Pay $100,000 + Canadian for one.....nope. If I had the money I'd spend maybe $20,000 max on the bike, including setting it up the way I want it and I'd go riding with the rest of the money. Where ever I could.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You're never too old to ride. And it has a 350 in it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Basic backyarding. The Ironhead ate the rear piston.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, that was the 6 wheel Tyrrell. It had some success.


It may have done so much better through the season, but tire development stopped after the first or second iteration. It was the only car using that size of front tire and the supplier had no justification to throw much money at those tires for one team. It did have an aerodynamic advantage with the smaller wheels/tires. With constantly developing tires, who knows what it could have done.

Bummer, because I liked F1 when teams were free to develop tech as they wanted (long gone now). That was also the beginning of the aero age - only a few years before the skirted DF cars. We're still deep into the aero age, with every team employing a full size, rolling-road wind tunnel.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

oldjoat said:


> BTW , if front wheel is "soooo much better" like the sales people say,
> why aren't there any F1 front wheel drive cars ?
> and why all production sports cars are rear wheel drive


To be fair, I don't know anyone who says it's "so much better". Certainly "so much better at some things". FWD has advantages but for pure performance, rear or four wheel drive is preferential.

Advantages in real world usage can't be discounted though. There are benefits in packaging and traction, and the (like Porsche with it's dumbell weight issues) manufacturers have managed to overcome a lot of the disadvantages. There are quite a few FWD cars made now that would completely annihilate most 70s muscle cars around a circuit. I had a buddy who had to keep his new Mustang at work for a week. It snowed one day and he couldn't get it over the 3% slope of the parking lot exit (no winter tires, of course).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Front wheel drive just doesn't have the same affect.




Run it 'til the tires come apart. If you peel a tire like that on a front wheel drive can you drive away safely and for any distance?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's Saturday, so,


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> he couldn't get it over the 3% slope of the parking lot exit (no winter tires, of course).


 then don't blame it on rear wheel drive .

VW bugs had the engine over the rear wheels / GM corvair 

Renault claimed front wheel was better than rear ... and claimed to be the only car capable of climbing a steep snow covered hill.... they spent $$$$$$ to produce the ad .... VW took a stock bug , drove it up the hill frontwards , came down , and went up backwards ... and had them pull the ad for false advertising.

rear drive has waaaayyy more control ( not traction) on icy / snow packed roads ( if you know how to drive ).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I liked F1 when teams were free to develop tech as they wanted (long gone now).


Yeah, me too. It is way too over-regulated now and none of that has improved the racing. I've followed it all my life and I went to a lot of F1 races and CanAm races at Mosport but now I just check on the results.

Mercedes 1 and 2 on the grid for Monaco tomorrow and Red Bull third with Vettel fourth.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="High/Deaf, post: 2463222, member: 5882" It snowed one day and he couldn't get it over the 3% slope of the parking lot exit (no winter tires, of course).[/QUOTE]
On my way home from work in Red Deer there were a couple of lights I would try to avoid stopping at during the winter if I could. Sloped up to the intersection and even with good winter tires and weight in the back it was sometimes hard to get going.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> then don't blame it on rear wheel drive .
> 
> VW bugs had the engine over the rear wheels / GM corvair
> 
> ...


for the general population front wheel drive and automatic transmission is the way to go


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I would prefer that the general population use the bus; they cause less trouble that way.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

vadsy said:


> for the general population front wheel drive and automatic transmission is the way to go


absolutely no arguments there ( I qualified my statement with ... if you know how to drive )



Wardo said:


> I would prefer that the general population use the bus; they cause less trouble that way.


bang on the money !


most just point it and stomp the gas pedal.
they don't drive as though their lives depend on it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I would prefer that the general population use the bus; they cause less trouble that way.











Yup


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


dude is packin’ NOS, you know he means business. probably racing for slips


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

naww, just for suckin on while stuck in traffic.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


If that rig doesn't have a scatter shield it'll be a cryin shame for the gene pool when the clutch explodes and he ain't able to reproduce another generation of barefoot chillens.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> naww, just for suckin on while stuck in traffic.


We used to use whipped cream in a can for that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> If that rig doesn't have a scatter shield it'll be a cryin shame for the gene pool when the clutch explodes and he ain't able to reproduce another generation of barefoot chillens.


If the clutch doesn't get him, the front end collision will. Early front runner of the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> If the clutch doesn't get him, the front end collision will. Early front runner of the Darwin Awards.


Shouldn't be too hard to add a body to that......and a wing.


----------

